# What do you grow?



## Briesh

What fruits and vegetables do you grow at your home? I've got some tomatoes and herbs. No fruit right now.


----------



## cannon

At the moment I am growing some broccoli, carrots, spinach, corn, and cucumbers.


----------



## THEA

I've got tomatoes, corn, and carrots.


----------



## carnut1100

being in a short term rental we haven't had anything in for a while, but as we are looking at moving we have seedlings in pots getting ready. 
Zucchini, cucumber, tomato, spinach, pumpkin, red lettuce and one or two others. 
Can't buy good tomatoes these days, and my favourite variety of pumpkins are not around the local shops either....


----------



## gds

In the fruits I have: pears, plumbs, cherries, peaches, black walnut, and persimmion, blackberry, blueberry. 

Veggies are just the basics: tomato's, multiple peppers, zuchini, carrots, patato's, beet's, lettuce, spinach, sunflowers.

The herbs are: garlic, thyme, basil, rosemary, chives, mint, parsley.


----------



## bittersweetsymphony

I've got potatoes, pumpkins, lettuce, garlic, mint, parsley, and chives.


----------



## Ineffable Aces

I, too, am an apartment dweller, but I have small patio garden of aloe Vera, tomatoes, jalapeños, rosemary, and basil. I really love doing this and would love a large parcel of land and just "farm" it.


----------



## infidel

Do you guys all use the same type of soil for all of your plants or do you use different types for different plants?


----------



## Ineffable Aces

infidel said:


> Do you guys all use the same type of soil for all of your plants or do you use different types for different plants?


Good question. You actually CAN'T use the same type of soi for some items. I listed jalapeños in my list above, but they do not do well in a nitrogen rich soil. The need a lot of DIRT... which doesn't seem to be in abundance here in TX...lot's of clay.


----------



## dunappy

I have two apple trees, Two Asian Pear trees, A peach tree, A mulberry tree, A butternut ( AKA white walnut) Tree, Three Saskattoon berry bushes, Two elderberry bushes, and a limping along current bush
And then the rest of the garden includes
Peas,
green Beans,
Beets, 
Carrots
Swiss chard
Lettuce
Spinach
Asparagus
onions,
Garlic
Rhubarb
Mint
Tomatos
Potatos
Dill
Borage
Nasturtium
Camomile
Lemon balm
Sage
summer Squashes ( ie Zuccinni, Yellow crook neck and patty pan)
Winter Squashes ( ie Lakota, Butternut, acorn and hubbard)
Watermelon,
Cantalope
Cucumbers
Corn
Sunchoke ( aka Jerselum artichoke)
Amaranth
Common mallow
Broccoli


----------



## O6nop

I have a small plot for a garden, so I'm growing mostly for a hobby. I'm hoping this forum will give me ideas to improve.
I try to grow tomatoes and hot peppers, usually good crops but this year I planted late and it was pretty hot and dry. Also this year I had a fairly successful crop of okra. I love the stuff and it is apparently pretty healthful. Some vitamins and good fiber. I eat it raw, pickled or in stews like gumbo.


----------



## Raven348

I grow weed. It's legal were I live.


----------



## O6nop

Raven348 said:


> I grow weed. It's legal were I live.


Which is where? I'm not aware of anywhere in the US that allows that.


----------



## Herbalpagan

I grow all our vegetables and am working on growing all the fruit we eat. I gardened back when the kids were little in northern Vermont, but last year was the first year at our new house in Mass. I'm hoping some of the fruit I planted last year will bear this year. We are also putting in a lot more next spring.


----------



## Raven348

O6nop said:


> Which is where? I'm not aware of anywhere in the US that allows that.


You're a real funny guy. You do know there's a world outside US?


----------



## skip

My garden is put to sleep right now, but here's a list of what we plant

tomatoes
cucumbers
lettuce
radishes
onions
potatoes
corn 
squash
pumpkin
watermelon
sweet potatoes
okra
beets
green beans
Lima beans

On top of this we forage for blackberries, gooseberries, elderberries, and polk greens.

We have a small orchard with apple, peach, and pears. We raise our own meat. Now I need to work on growing my own grain


----------



## dilligaf

better question is what dont we grow...

and skip.. growing grains is a really labor intensive waste of time in my honest opinion unless you got a nice tractor n can devote a couple acres to grains it is alot of work for very little yield. That aint saying we dont plant it ...  I can say it is nice if you can use it for human and critter feed, like amaranth where you eat the greens and feed the grain to critters. We had a 1200 sf area of quinoa and amaranth last year and if we got five pounds of grains for our use it was pushing it.. It took about 12 hours of time to get that amount of grains between cutting and winnowing etc..


----------



## AgentFlounder

I do hobby gardening and am nowhere near as experienced as many. No big crops. Here in CO I've grown tomatoes, carrots, radishes, zucchini, pumpkins. I did have massively great luck one year when the tomato plants froze...they came back with a vengeance. We had bag after bag of tomatoes. 

I tried corn once or twice with marginal success. One year I left some carrots under the leaves from my tree in fall. Well, they grew all winter and I had a heckova nice crop of giant, tasty carrots at the end. 

After landscaping the back we have a new garden area so had a different area to grow stuff. This year we grew one pumpkin, a few cherry tomatoes, some hot peppers. Not bad but not great. But, I'm working up to better results.

I have a crop of egyptian walking onions that grows like weeds without much care required. Zucchini grows like gangbusters here.

We also have a blackberry bush and raspberry bush that are still coming into their own. I know nothing about those, but I am going to assume I need to thicken them up via pruning. 

The ornamental oregano and some dark colored sage that I don't recall the name of has been going nuts too. We have a fennel plant that grows huge every year. That thing would take over the back yard if we let it. 

Had rhubarb for awhile but during our drought it died.


----------



## risabee

Apples, pears, cherries, figs, pie cherries, plums, filberts, green beans, runner beans, broadbeans, broccoli, red cabbage, cauliflower, chard, bok choi, chives, cukes (English slicing and lemon), eggplant, beets, kale, assorted lettuces, Spanish onions, walking onions, rhubarb, pumpkins, elephant garlic, leeks, celery, sweet corn, blackberries (lots), bell peppers, banana peppers, radishes, turnips, green zukes, yellow zukes, butternut squash, spinach, sunchokes, sunflowers, nasturtiums, mustard, red potatoes, golden potatoes, paste tomatoes, indeterminate heirloom tomatoes, golden cherry tomatoes, strawberries, and all the snap peas we can stand to grow. Putting in raspberries, wolfberries, blueberries and a quince tree this year, we hope.

It was down to 15F the other night -- the beets, kale, broccoli, bok choi, onions and elephant garlic pulled through, but the celery and chard were hammered -- at least above ground. A deep mulch helps. We had some plastic to put over some things but ran out, hence the frozen chard -- our chickens, ducks and geese liked it fine but dislike the celery ...


----------



## endurance

I'm curious, I didn't see anyone growing potatoes but I've always wanted to try. Is there anyone who's tried? Why aren't they a popular plant to garden? 

I'm just getting started. I want to start with some basics, namely carrots, corn, radishes, beets, zucchinis and strawberries. My folks had a great strawberry patch growing up as a kid and they're a personal favorite.


----------



## risabee

The price of a bag of potatoes at the supermarket has historically been low enough to suppress home gardening of them, but this could be about to change.

Potatoes are easy to grow and provide more food value per acre or hectare than grain. Some varieties store well; some less so, and some have lots of flavor compared to others. Homegrown does taste better to us than the store-bought.

Seed potatoes can cost a lot but the return on the investment can be worth it. Some plant the whole potato, some just a "slip" with one or two "eyes" on it. We tend to use the slips at our place. We've also gotten good results keeping watch at grocery stores for bags of spuds that have outlasted their anti-growth spray and are sprouting; you can plant these and get reasonable results on the cheap. However, by doing so you don't get certified disease-free potatoes.

Our method: Choose a spot for your patch a year in advance. Mow; cover the sod with cardboard; cover the cardboard with hay, straw, leaves, grass clippings and such, to about eight inches deep. When the cardboard becomes fragile and partially worm-eaten, insert a potato slip underneath the hay every eight inches to sixteen inches apart, on a square or staggered pattern. Water once, then wait until greenery appears above the mulch before watering regularly, to prevent rot. If any potatoes appear above the mulch, throw on some more mulch; sunlight makes a poisonous substance increase in them. When the vines die back (usually about 90 days after the vines appeared), rake back the hay one "row" at a time and pick up your potatoes. Wash gently, air dry, and store in a cold room, an in-ground "clamp," or root cellar, away from light and/or freezing.

Granddaughter harvesting spuds on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ebb2b55570


----------



## endurance

Thanks for the info. Sounds a bit advanced for my first year, but I'll definitely file the information for future seasons.


----------

